
SE: Why did Stanley Kubrick include these scenes in 2001: A Space Odyssey? - vog
https://scifi.stackexchange.com/questions/174520/why-did-stanley-kubrick-include-these-scenes-in-2001-a-space-odyssey
======
xelxebar
I can't recommend these two YouTube channels enough:

* Every Frame a Painting [0]

* Nerdwriter1 [1]

They've really increased my appreciation for film and film-making overall. I
feel like my movie-watching has changed significantly too. Movies that
previously seemed boring now have handles into which I can relate and feel.
Really good stuff.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjFqcJQXGZ6T6sxyFB-5i6A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjFqcJQXGZ6T6sxyFB-5i6A)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJkMlOu7faDgqh4PfzbpLdg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJkMlOu7faDgqh4PfzbpLdg)

------
VeejayRampay
Pardon my being naive, but I find it amazing how exchanges on StackExchange
are always so high-level and civil. I know very little about StackExchange
itself, how have they achieved that kind of quality?

As a follow-up question, why are all communities not doing the same?

